# Ben Hur Chain Guard



## Dazza (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi all,

Chasing down the correct chain guard for a 1939 Ben Hur. Can anyone tell/show me the correct one? Even better, someone have one for sale?

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## Dazza (Jun 7, 2016)

Here's a photo for reference.

Cheers


----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't know, looks like a Westfield (Columbia) chain guard on a post war Snyder/BenHur bike?, looks post war like this Snyder/Hawthorne version


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Jun 7, 2016)

I want that ben hur! Its amazing!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazza (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks guys, yeah the guard on it is from a Columbia. Hard to find any pictures of what the correct one would look like.

Open to more suggestions!


----------



## Dazza (Jun 15, 2016)

Im still not 100% what the correct guard looks like. Anyone else?


----------



## Dazza (Jun 15, 2016)

mrg said:


> Don't know, looks like a Westfield (Columbia) chain guard on a post war Snyder/BenHur bike?, looks post war like this Snyder/Hawthorne version



Thanks for your help so far. Any other ideas on the correct guard? Know anyone who has a Ben Hur?


----------



## Dazza (Jun 15, 2016)

Is this the correct one?


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2016)

no that's a wald replacement, just curious why you think its a 39?,  I have seen them with both these with that style tank.


----------



## Dazza (Jun 15, 2016)

mrg said:


> no that's a wald replacement, just curious why you think its a 39?,  I have seen them with both these with that style tank.



To be honest I'm not entirely sure. It's probably more mid 40s. I think the red bike has the guard I'm after, same as the roll master I think with the 5 ribs?


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2016)

what does the rear dropouts and rear stand mounts look like


----------



## Dazza (Jun 15, 2016)

mrg said:


> what does the rear dropouts and rear stand mounts look like



Looks like this. What's it tell you?


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks like post war, under kickstand its forward facing dropouts, fenders braces bolt to frame not axle and if rims/hub are OG Bendix didn't come out till around 50, any one of those things would make it late 40' early 50's, have you checked serial #, I don't know how Snyder built bikes # go but ck in the # thread here.


----------



## Dazza (Jun 16, 2016)

mrg said:


> Looks like post war, under kickstand its forward facing dropouts, fenders braces bolt to frame not axle and if rims/hub are OG Bendix didn't come out till around 50, any one of those things would make it late 40' early 50's, have you checked serial #, I don't know how Snyder built bikes # go but ck in the # thread here.



That's very useful info, thanks! I don't know if the center stand in original to the bike, but the rest of what you say dates it around late 40s. I will check serial numbers and post.


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 16, 2016)

Here is my 37 CWC built Ben Hur


----------



## Dazza (Jun 16, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Here is my 37 CWC built Ben Hur
> 
> View attachment 329553
> 
> ...



Similar bike but I think the chain guard should be the same as the one on your bike. Thanks for sharing your bike! Awesome!


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 19, 2016)

mrg said:


> no that's a wald replacement, just curious why you think its a 39?,  I have seen them with both these with that style tank.



That red and blue bike has been sitting in my pole barn for about 6 years.


----------



## Dazza (Jun 19, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> That red and blue bike has been sitting in my pole barn for about 6 years.



Your post has pointed me in the right direction in finding the correct chain guard for my BenHur. Thanks very much!


----------

